# Laser for a Beretta PX4f



## ednemo (Jul 18, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good laser for the Beretta PX4? I want to give it a try at the range. The smaller the better as I would like it to fit in my current holster. But I am really looking for accuracy. (A lower price would be good as well.) I have seen a lot of standard lasers but nothing specifically for the PX4. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.opticsplanet.net/nc-star-atprls-pistol-laser-sight.html
Doesn't get much smaller to fit your rail.

Lazer max makes a guide rod laser for the 92, I don't know about the PX4.
http://www.lasermax.com/product.php?id=16


----------

